# Why?



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

This has got to be an error. I passes the mentor session.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Artin said:


> This has got to be an error. I passes the mentor session.


What did the mentor tell you when you took the test ride ?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Had my interview on a Friday, the background check didn't come back until the following Tuesday, takes 6-7 days for the check to go through. Obviously Lyft is allowing mentoring sessions before background checks are completed, that was true in my case.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> What did the mentor tell you when you took the test ride ?


 He said your all set and good luck driving for lyft.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Had my interview on a Friday, the background check didn't come back until the following Tuesday, takes 6-7 days for the check to go through. Obviously Lyft is allowing mentoring sessions before background checks are completed, that was true in my case.


 Did you have any problems like this with your application.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Artin said:


> He said your all set and good luck driving for lyft.


How's your background check ? Would there be anything there to cause them to reconsider ?
Have you carefully disposed of all your victims ? (just kidding) 
Since you've put the time into the process, getting some feedback on why and why not
would be reasonable. Tell them you spent a month growing a mustache and have
the pink hair color and everything ready.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> How's your background check ? Would there be anything there to cause them to reconsider ?
> Have you carefully disposed of all your victims ? (just kidding)
> Since you've put the time into the process, getting some feedback on why and why not
> would be reasonable. Tell them you spent a month growing a mustache and have
> the pink hair color and everything ready.


My records are clean and if Uber passed then they will too.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i got same issue..i dont think is mentor..probably he fail your car..just email support and ask them to reapply.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

Dang said:


> i got same issue..i dont think is mentor..probably he fail your car..just email support and ask them to reapply.


I doubt that because I drive a new car.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Artin said:


> Did you have any problems like this with your application.


Not at all. Driving record's clean, have passed a DoD background check in the past, which is a lot more thorough than most private sector checks. My vehicle is a 2014, very clean and in excellent overall condition. The mentor told me I passed the driving test, so unless he told you otherwise or didn't mention it, could only be three-four possibilities, Lyft screwed up, you didn't pass the driving or background check or they didn't feel your vehicle was in nice enough condition.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Not at all. Driving record's clean, have passed a DoD background check in the past, which is a lot more thorough than most private sector checks. My vehicle is a 2014, very clean and in excellent overall condition. The mentor told me I passed the driving test, so unless he told you otherwise or didn't mention it, could only be three-four possibilities, Lyft screwed up, you didn't pass the driving or background check or they didn't feel your vehicle was in nice enough condition.


He said im all set to start driving and all I need to do is wait for background check. I already drive for Uber so I'm not worried about this.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Artin said:


> My records are clean and if Uber passed then they will too.


In that case, you should be persistent. Don't give up until either you do get activated
and have a chance to drive, or get an answer as to why there's not room for one more
Lyft driver in Glendale. If you're as equally qualified as any other driver on the road
and have no background issues, presumably no vehicle issues, insurance good, 
driving record okay, all that stuff checks out, then you should be onboard.
Again, be persistent and get an answer or get somebody to acknowledge you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> In that case, you should be persistent. Don't give up until either you do get activated
> and have a chance to drive, or get an answer as to why there's not room for one more
> Lyft driver in Glendale. If you're as equally qualified as any other driver on the road
> and have no background issues, presumably no vehicle issues, insurance good,
> ...


Amen brotha


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Had my interview on a Friday, the background check didn't come back until the following Tuesday, takes 6-7 days for the check to go through. Obviously Lyft is allowing mentoring sessions before background checks are completed, that was true in my case.


Yes.. in almost every instance, the Mentor Session precedes the background check. If the Mentor doesn't recommend moving forward, Lyft saves money by not having its contracted vendor run the background investigation.

I'm starting to see a lot of reports of applicants not being approved, when they feel they should have been. Lyft should do a better job of explaining their decision, and for God's sake, don't slap the declined applicant in the face by saying, "We look forward to having you as a fare paying passenger soon!"


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Change your name to John.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I got the same exact message today. Same scenario too. I drive for uber, but passed the lyft mentor session and was supposedly good to go once my background check came back. Oh well. I don't care.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

This is where I go and confront Lyft on their twitter.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I wonder if the mentor would tell you if they are didn't approve you? Perhaps they tell everyone "You're all set to start driving" so the mentor doesn't have to deal with upset failed applicants. 

Generally if you apply for a regular job & aren't going to be hired you don't usually get a real reason. Just something like 'we didn't feel it was a good fit' or some other type of brush off. Amd you usually aren't rejected during the interview. The interviewer will usually say something like 'we'll call you"


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

The thing is that in his way of saying it, I knew he passed me, but I myself know that he liked my car and also drives the same car. The 10 minute drive was around a block or two nothing special. I dont believe he fails people that much. I can tell by the way he works.


----------



## gonzo (Jan 3, 2016)

As shitty as it is that you didn't get approved despite feeling that everything on your end is in order, from Lyft's perspective, they might just be trying to avoid over saturating the market you're in with drivers. I think one of the things a lot of us despise about uber is that they've put so many drivers on the road that everyone is competing for the limited number of rides, and everyone's income drops as a result. Lyft might be onto avoiding the same scenario that has led to a lot of us preferring to drive for lyft over uber in the first place. I sympathize with you, but if this is the case, I definitely think it is a positive for Lyft's employee/"IC" relations.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

To tell you the truth I wasn't that worried about getting hired by them to drive especially when their lowering rates more quicker than uber. Thats also a good point, when you think of it no company wants to many employees and the less lyft has to manage the better for them and their prime-time fares. Well I rather have demand than drivers.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

gonzo said:


> As shitty as it is that you didn't get approved despite feeling that everything on your end is in order, from Lyft's perspective, they might just be trying to avoid over saturating the market you're in with drivers. I think one of the things a lot of us despise about uber is that they've put so many drivers on the road that everyone is competing for the limited number of rides, and everyone's income drops as a result. Lyft might be onto avoiding the same scenario that has led to a lot of us preferring to drive for lyft over uber in the first place. I sympathize with you, but if this is the case, I definitely think it is a positive for Lyft's employee/"IC" relations.


Mentor Sessions cost Lyft $35 per session plus they run the driving history check before the Mentor Session so if they aren't interested in new drivers they would just stop taking applications.

As for Artin, passing an uber check doesn't mean you pass the Lyft check. I've seen drivers who had serious driving and criminal offenses get approved by Uber but rejected by Lyft.

Email support or send them a tweet just asking for an explanation for your rejection so you can work toward fixing the problem and reapplying later. Maybe they'll tell you why.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Mentor Sessions cost Lyft $35 per session plus they run the driving history check before the Mentor Session so if they aren't interested in new drivers they would just stop taking applications.
> 
> As for Artin, passing an uber check doesn't mean you pass the Lyft check. I've seen drivers who had serious driving and criminal offenses get approved by Uber but rejected by Lyft.
> 
> Email support or send them a tweet just asking for an explanation for your rejection so you can work toward fixing the problem and reapplying later. Maybe they'll tell you why.


The thing is they did the mentor session before they checked my background, but I'm still getting emails that tell me my application is almost complete, they said they just need to finish my background check. Like really? I don't even have a record, no tickets, no criminal, no nothing! Why does lyft hate me for being a safe driver. F u c k i n g A s s H o l e s, I even blocked them from emailing me ever again.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

You failed your Mentor Session.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2016)

The mentor session was nothing. He checked my car and we drove for 5 minutes. Nothing special. My car was super clean that day and I drove like I was driving for the DMV. Lyft is just picky about who they let in, and Ive heard they don't hire people unless they've had a ride history.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm not your Mentor, I can't tell you why you might have failed. I can tell you being told they won't be continuing your application after Mentor Session but before background is finished means you either failed the Mentor Session or something came up in your driving history check. Since your session was so quick you either had a crap Mentor or, like me, one who didn't want to waste time walking someone who was a fail through all the steps and tips.

Complaining that Lyft is picky? Huh. Can't imagine why they wouldn't want to just let any schmuck drive. Works so well for Uber. 

I never took a ride before I became a driver. My friend was just approved and never took a ride. You "heard" some idiot's justification for why he couldn't pass.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Are you armenian?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> I'm not your Mentor, I can't tell you why you might have failed. I can tell you being told they won't be continuing your application after Mentor Session but before background is finished means you either failed the Mentor Session or something came up in your driving history check. Since your session was so quick you either had a crap Mentor or, like me, one who didn't want to waste time walking someone who was a fail through all the steps and tips.
> 
> Complaining that Lyft is picky? Huh. Can't imagine why they wouldn't want to just let any schmuck drive. Works so well for Uber.
> 
> I never took a ride before I became a driver. My friend was just approved and never took a ride. You "heard" some idiot's justification for why he couldn't pass.


Well Lyft drivers aren't that different from Uber drivers, so I couldn't care less about a company that holds back information and doesn't tell you what happened. My mentor knew what he was doing and his name was Vinny. My driving record is clean along with criminal, there is nothing for them to make a decision like that. The background check and driving history are the same thing, which wasn't even initiated nor did they have the time to acquire it, because they wait for the mentor session to be completed first, but I don't care anymore, its better for me to stay with a company that actually gives you info instead of ignoring you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2016)

rleezx said:


> Are you armenian?


why do you ask if I'm Armenian?


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Admit it,"bro"


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2016)

rleezx said:


> Admit it,"bro"


What if I'm Armenian? Whats your point to this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2016)

Finally got what I asked for after 3 days!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Funny how it was exactly as I said. Your Mentor was being polite. 

Driving History is checked when the Mentor confirms the appointment and is finished in about 1 minute, it is not the same thing as background check which is only started after Mentor approves you and usually takes 2-10 days. Since you don't qualify for Lyft, it is difficult to sustain the argument that Uber and Lyft have the same drivers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Funny how it was exactly as I said. Your Mentor was being polite.
> 
> Driving History is checked when the Mentor confirms the appointment and is finished in about 1 minute, it is not the same thing as background check which is only started after Mentor approves you and usually takes 2-10 days. Since you don't qualify for Lyft, it is difficult to sustain the argument that Uber and Lyft have the same drivers.


Driving history does not apply to me since I've never gotten as much as a parking ticket. This mentor probably didn't want drivers taking his rides so he probably fails 90% and passes 10% lol.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

They found out you drive for FUBER , case closed


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Istvan said:


> They found out you drive for FUBER , case closed


Not correct, I told my Mentor I drove for Uber _during_ the Mentor session. At the end he said, "Well I'm definitely recommending you". My session was awesome, cool dude too.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Not correct, I told my Mentor I drove for Uber _during_ the Mentor session. At the end he said, "Well I'm definitely recommending you". My session was awesome, cool dude too.


Recommending not to hire you .......
Baaaam


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Istvan said:


> Recommending not to hire you .......
> Baaaam


haha good one?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

The mentors are monitored too, and things like fail rate are considered when reviewing them. Bad mentors are removed all the time. There is only one question a Mentor can permanently fail you with and that is the last question "Should this person be a part of the Lyft Community". It is next to impossible for even a Corporate staff member to overturn that. Other than that, if the Mentor answers No to things like "is the car clean" or "do tires have sufficient tread" you will still be failed, but it is more temporary so long as the Mentor answered Yes to the final question. So if your car was dirty or tires low on tread or a light doesn't work, etc. you will fail but the session will be reviewed by a Corporate employee and reach out to suggest improvements which can help you turn the application into a passing session. Clearly, Artin didn't fall under this category, it sounds like the Mentor didn't believe they should be part of the community. Them's the breaks.

A lot of Mentors drive Uber as well. It isn't an issue. It actually means you are less likely to need a lot of things explained to you and you'll probably give better service than a noobie driver would because you've dealt with a lot of the issues we face all the time. So stop with the conspiracy theories, there was something about you that your Mentor didn't like, he failed you, you are now free to concentrate on Uber.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2016)

Let's just say I don't care anymore and more of a relief to me that I don't have to worry anymore about driving for lyft.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> I got the same exact message today. Same scenario too. I drive for uber, but passed the lyft mentor session and was supposedly good to go once my background check came back. Oh well. I don't care.


The mentor decides on who they will allow through. I got lucky cause I looked like hell, just got done with Ubers 4000 guarantee promo they had going. I became friends with my mentor after the fact and he told me that they decline a lot of people. It's not Uber duber do that's for sure.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Artin said:


> View attachment 29629
> This has got to be an error. I passes the mentor session.


I never seen my mentor. She texted me and told me to send her all the info over whatsapp and she will do the rest.


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

LOL Artin Gets rejected by Lyft LOLOLOL, is angry at first LOLOLOL, finds out he failed because the mentor thought he was a PoS LOLOLOL, now acts like he could care less if he drives for Lyft LOLOLOLOL

It's pretty obvious to see why you failed the mentor test, but it's ok, you can drive for Uber. This thread is pretty awesome.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

gonzo said:


> As shitty as it is that you didn't get approved despite feeling that everything on your end is in order, from Lyft's perspective, they might just be trying to avoid over saturating the market you're in with drivers. I think one of the things a lot of us despise about uber is that they've put so many drivers on the road that everyone is competing for the limited number of rides, and everyone's income drops as a result. Lyft might be onto avoiding the same scenario that has led to a lot of us preferring to drive for lyft over uber in the first place. I sympathize with you, but if this is the case, I definitely think it is a positive for Lyft's employee/"IC" relations.


If that's the case, why is Lyft launching a brand new, massive radio advertising campaign in LA talking about how much they need drivers, how drivers prefer driving for Lyft, and are also offering $200 signup bonuses in the LA area?


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Artin said:


> View attachment 29986
> Finally got what I asked for after 3 days!


Get out there and have "great Lyft experiences"? Seriously?

What a bunch of morons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

steel108 said:


> LOL Artin Gets rejected by Lyft LOLOLOL, is angry at first LOLOLOL, finds out he failed because the mentor thought he was a PoS LOLOLOL, now acts like he could care less if he drives for Lyft LOLOLOLOL
> 
> It's pretty obvious to see why you failed the mentor test, but it's ok, you can drive for Uber. This thread is pretty awesome.


 Of course I dont care, becuase lyft charges 25% commision to new drivers. No thx. The only PoS is the mentor for not doing anything but stand and talk about things I already know.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Artin said:


> View attachment 29986
> Finally got what I asked for after 3 days!


Good to know you can still use as a passanger lol.There getting more like uber everyday with there responses


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Good to know you can still use as a passanger lol.There getting more like uber everyday with there responses


I'm finding the opposite. Monday I emailed both to clarify how they arrived at the amounts they entered on my 1099s. These are the responses I got. Note the Lyft reply came two days faster. I also had two ride issues this week and received a Lyft response in less than 15 minutes, I guess they finally got the Nashville support Center fully up and running.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I'm finding the opposite. Monday I emailed both to clarify how they arrived at the amounts they entered on my 1099s. These are the responses I got. Note the Lyft reply came two days faster. I also had two ride issues this week and received a Lyft response in less than 15 minutes, I guess they finally got the Nashville support Center fully up and running.


Lyft for example on there guarantees are now requiring two rides per hour like uber.They also have the specific area guarantees like uber.Lyft does not need to follow uber.There a reason most driver prefer lyft.Cause there not uber


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Lyft for example on there guarantees are now requiring two rides per hour like uber.They also have the specific area guarantees like uber.Lyft does not need to follow uber.There a reason most driver prefer lyft.Cause there not uber


True, but some things are going to be universal. Restricting guarantees to the busier areas is a protection against drivers milking the guarantee by pinging themselves once in the suburbs for $5 and sitting on the couch for the next 49 minutes.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Dunno... I was approved and driving within 20hrs of getting "waitlisted" by Uber...

i -DID- tell my mentor that I "used to Uber, but X wasn't worth it anymore, not with the bad rep and the company's attitude towards drivers, and Select was alright but hardly ever pinged"... plus the dude was practically drooling over my car, and interested in info how to get em cheap - we hardly had any scripted interaction, he totally just ffw'ed thru it

BTW, curiously, he said his rating was usually ~4.7....though his rides were in the thousands

it DID register with me the fact that Lyft's image does NOT convey an expectation of stiff, collarred-shirted, formal, and silent drivers... and ALL non-Uber-refugee pax were far more at ease when I wore an expensive tshirt and rated much higher. with a polo, it was all stiff "sirs" and a steady stream of 4*s, but if the college kids call you "dude", just kick back watch the 5*s roll in...

also, female-fronted goth metal @ cover the engine noise volumes seems to be appreciated... trying to guess KROK vs. country, not so much (pop rnb rap I won't have, not in my vehicle) 


maybe you guys came in radiating too many uber vibes????


----------

